# Lantern Glass: Aging Technique (Spray Paint vs. Paint Wash)



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I painted the glass two completely different ways with completely different paint. Having never really painted anything craft-related in my life, I learn as I go. Here are the ways I painted these (I'm sure there are better ways).

How-To: Distress the lantern metal
Finished product here

_Remove the glass from the lantern first._

*Darker, Sooty Glass:*
Paint: spray paint (heirloom white, some shade of brown and flat black).


I wrapped two pieces of cheese cloth around the glass to act as a diffuser.
I dusted the glass with all three colors - white, brown then black.
Took the cloth off when the desired look was achieved.
Got a TP roll and sprayed paint through it into the inside.
Let dry for a few minutes.
Put it under the water facet and rolled it around until some of the paint was knocked off until the look you see.
Assemble lantern.
*Frosted Glass:*
Paint: Acrylic craft paint (White) + water to make a wash.


Got a large bowl and filled half way with water (or just enough to submerge the glass in completely).
Squirted about half a bottle of acrylic craft paint in it and hand mixed (the small acrylic bottles). Mix till it looks like milk.
Dunked the glass in several times and let dry for a little bit.
Repeat until something around the desired look is achieved.
Let dry completely. *Careful when handling, I think this method is called a wash so... you handling the glass more than you should will rub the paint off.
Assemble lantern.
Notes:
I need to make the black soot ring toward the top of the frosted one more prominent (impossible to see in the pics).

Both lanterns under full on light









Both lanterns outside night shot - with tealights


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You give good instructions and your methods make a person thunk their head and say why didn't I think of that! I also like that you use easy to get supplies!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> You give good instructions and your methods make a person thunk their head and say why didn't I think of that! I also like that you use easy to get supplies!


LOL well thank you. I try to narrate the tutorial. As rough around the edges as I am, got a lot of inspiration from this book's instructions (my girl cousin got me when I was 20). Very manly man orientated and easy to follow - maybe that's why my explanations are neanderthalic.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They do look fantastic LH - well done.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

What I do is take some white glue dab it on a sponge then dab the sponge on the glass, before it dries use the sponge to dab on watered down brown and black paint.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good...thanks for the How-To!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey L.H. the lanterns look great, very nice job. The countertops are my favorite however. Granite?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

kauldron said:


> Hey L.H. the lanterns look great, very nice job. The countertops are my favorite however. Granite?


Thank you

Quartz - "Black Canyon" from Silestone. The prettiest the top looks is under halogen lighting. Fluorescent light just doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice aging technique LordH. Your craftiness always amazes me.... The lantern does look old after you get through with it. You are a stickler for details too, that makes it easy to follow your directions.


----------

